# Sam Adams Scotch Ale



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I tried one of these yesterday at my friend's house while watching the superbowl. I had never heard of it before. It is an ale (duh) which includes some "smoked malts," thus giving it, supposedly, a scotch-like taste.

It was ok. Didn't taste like scotch to me. It was more like a stout I guess. It wasn't yucky but I probably will opt for a different type next time I am faced with a choice.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I actually didn't like this beer at first but now I do. It takes some time to come around to it.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Not bad, but pales in comparison to Bellhaven Scottish Ale. I've never really thought scotch ales tasted much like scotch, but an interesting ale style anyway.


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hoplophile said:


> Not bad, but pales in comparison to Bellhaven Scottish Ale. I've never really thought scotch ales tasted much like scotch, but an interesting ale style anyway.


Definately right in that it doesn't hold a candle to Belhaven, but I still think that this is probably my favorite Sam bottling. I was spoiled growing up in the NE where you can get these anywhere ... harder to find in DC (if not impossible).


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Hoplophile said:


> Not bad, but pales in comparison to Bellhaven Scottish Ale. I've never really thought scotch ales tasted much like scotch, but an interesting ale style anyway.


:tpd: they're not actually supposed to taste like scotch, that's just the name of the style, probaably becuase they are very malty in taste.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't think these are meant to taste like scotch. They're made in the Scottish (or Scotch) style of brewing.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

That was my favorite Sam Adams Brew, I thought they stopped brewing that years ago.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I just wished I lived closer to Boston to really try this guy's beers. The only one you can get in Texas is the Boston Lager.


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Gee, now I feel bad about not giving it a second chance. Maybe I will try another sometime. I think I was just in the mood for more hops.

for me, no cigar = hoppy beer


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> I just wished I lived closer to Boston to really try this guy's beers. The only one you can get in Texas is the Boston Lager.


There's a pretty good selection of Sam Adams beers in my local liquor store (Specs): Boston Ale, Boston Lager, Cherry Wheat, Chocolate Bock (yum!), Black Lager, Brown Ale, Pale Ale, seasonals, etc, in bottles and kegs.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> There's a pretty good selection of Sam Adams beers in my local liquor store (Specs): Boston Ale, Boston Lager, Cherry Wheat, Chocolate Bock (yum!), Black Lager, Brown Ale, Pale Ale, seasonals, etc, in bottles and kegs.


How does that help me besides making me yearn to try them all? :r

Besides the fact that I didnt see the link. Im retarded. thanks.


----------

